# Short Term in Milan



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,

I'm in need of help! 

I'm looking to rent either a studio or one bedroom apartment in Milan, preferably not too far from MXP airport, for a month. Now, I've searched relentlessly online and everything seems rather expensive or with ridiculous conditions attached.

Is there any group on facebook or does anybody have any recommendations of good agents? A hotel would be fine also if the price was right.

I'm looking to rent from the end of June, for 30 days and the only catch is I'll have my cat with me.

Any help or guidance will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know what your budget is (you didn't say), but according to the consensus at TripAdvisor the Hotel degli Arcimboldi, the Hotel Milano San Siro, the Eco-Hotel La Residenza, and the Hotel Milano Cenisio Garibaldi are all (a) pet friendly, (b) reasonably well reviewed or better, and (c) at least not the most expensive hotels in Milan.


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

Yes, those hotels sound like a solution. Maybe they will do you a deal for a long booking. I admire you bringing your cat, will be looking for a cat friendly hotel in Milan myself in August when I get to visit la Scala for the first time.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you checked AirBnB listings?

https://www.airbnb.com/s/Milan--Italy?s_tag=EtYmde7E


----------

